# New Fish Pics



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

*New Fish Pics (*added more*)*

I got a new camera for Christmas and I've been practicing a bit on my tanks, so here are some of the good pics. They are all macro pics.....testing out the macro and super macro modes. :lol: 

Camera is a Canon S5 IS and I used a tripod to steady the camera.









my 3-spot gourami









Female Cherry Barb









Harlequin rasbora









Rotala rotundifolia pearling









Pond snail

and probably the best of these:








The mouth of my Bristlenose plec


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

How big are your rasboras? Mine are still only 1.5 inches or so. I'm hoping they get to 2 inches. I am thinking of taking the gourami home from work and putting them in with the rasboras. Unfortuantely my neons seem a lost cause  Would the gourami bully the rasboras?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Beautiful pics Just1more20!!!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

awesome pics! and yea the BN one is fantabulous!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome Kristin....get som celestial pearl danio photos :fun:

*tries to keep eyes awake at 3:45 a.m. while he waits for his flight to leave*


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nice pics Kristin. Your camera takes really good shots. I love the gourami. I have two of them. Was yours kinda skittish for awhile? my gouramis took around a month to fully warm up to me. they hid alot at first but are good to go now


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Excellent pictures Kristin !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



darkfalz said:


> How big are your rasboras? Mine are still only 1.5 inches or so. I'm hoping they get to 2 inches. I am thinking of taking the gourami home from work and putting them in with the rasboras. Unfortuantely my neons seem a lost cause Would the gourami bully the rasboras?


My rasboras are right at 2 inches, maybe slightly under. My gourami is in a different tank, but Gouramis shouldn't bother Rasboras. Some Opaline Gouramis (includes Blues, 3-spots, Golds) have nasty tempers, but I believe mine is female and she's very peaceful. She actually gets harassed sometimes by my Angel, but the Angel never hurts her and usually leaves her alone (they are in a 55g). If you happen to get an Opaline, it should be fine, but there are exceptions. You may want to make sure you could return it if it didn't work out.



fishbguy said:


> Awesome Kristin....get som celestial pearl danio photos


I tried, but it was before I started using the tripod, so they didn't turn out good. I'm going to try again this weekend and hopefully can get some. Have fun on your trip!



FishHead said:


> Was yours kinda skittish for awhile? my gouramis took around a month to fully warm up to me. they hid alot at first but are good to go now


Yeah, mine was skittish at first and still kind of is, if I startle her.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

ok cool. I have 4 gouramis total (2 blues, 2 opalines) and they have been skittish for around a month. I guess it takes them some time to get comfortable


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome pics Kristin! That camera's already taking some awesome pics.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm sitting here trying to determine what shade of green I'm turning from envy! With pics like that you HAVE to enter the POM contest. I want a new camera sooo bad...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

I have more! 

These are my small fish/inverts:

Corydoras hastatus dwarf cories:

























Amano shrimp:

























And Celestial Pearl Danios:








































(not the best, but I was lucky to get 3 of them in the same pic  )

The CPDs ^ are so fast! It was hard getting a good pic of one of them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics, Kristin!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

those danios rock! - i want i want


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful pics Kristin!! You Celestials are awesome, hehe. 

But, of course, its not the camera taking these shots, its the photographer.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

brilliant pictures mate i love the one of the pleco, 

when i first saw it i thought it was wierd and looked like something out of star wars lol


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

hadn't seen these before :O awsome pics kristin


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

^ what she said


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

oh i loooove dwarf species of cories! gosh, i want a school so badly...


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

nice pics my cosin has the firstfish but it is gold and 2 pic looks pregnate


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Looking good kristin :] I LOVE the color balance of your photos, if that makes sense 

Now your making me want to try a 10g planted again...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Dylan....you NEED a 10g planted.  Come on, it's just a small tank.....

Julie, you need some Dwarf cories.  I saw your new thread and I think you should go for it. I have 10 and I'm moving them to my new 40g soon and adding another 10 of either C. hastatus (what I have now) or C. pygmaeus. They are so cute!

I need to take more pics, but I have to scrub some algae before taking more. Also, I haven't gotten any new fish _yet_  so nothing new to take pictures of. But, I'll be practicing a bit more soon when I have some time to prepare the tanks.


----------

